# korba aut



## parolearruffate

Ahoj všem,
takovyhle přijeli vžidcky na korbách aut...
Korba aut.... co to je?
Diky
Laura


----------



## Tchesko

parolearruffate said:
			
		

> Ahoj všem,
> takovyhle přijeli vžidcky na korbách aut...
> Korba aut.... co to je?
> Diky
> Laura


 
U nákladních aut je to prostor, kam se obvykle dává náklad.

Roman


----------



## Jana337

parolearruffate said:
			
		

> Ahoj všem,
> takovyhle přijeli vžidcky vždycky na korbách aut...
> Korba aut.... co to je?
> Diky
> Laura


Cioè ponte, cassa?

Jana


----------



## parolearruffate

ještě na tom myslím. Možná vano, portabagagli, anebo portacarichi. Muže být taky u normalních autech anebo jenom u nakladních? Cassa ne, ani ponte ne.


----------



## Jana337

parolearruffate said:
			
		

> ještě na tom myslím Ještě o tom přemýšlím. Možná vano, portabagagli, anebo portacarichi. Muže být taky u normálních autech anebo jenom u nákladních? Cassa ne, ani ponte ne.


Ne, jenom u nákladních. Normálně se tam osoby nepřepravují. Něco takového.

Jana


----------



## Tchesko

A přijeli asi takto... 

Roman


----------



## parolearruffate

No, asi... spiš ne ale, byli fizly
Laura


----------



## werrr

České dopravní předpisy zakazují přepravovat osoby na korbě nákladních aut. Možné výjimky jsou hasiči a ozbrojené složky. "Přijet na korbě" je proto často používáno ve smyslu "přijet s armádou".

Věta "takovyhle přijeli vždycky na korbách aut" může být narážkou na něco takového. Např. "Nevěř komunistům, vše řeší invazí jako v roce 68."


----------

